# Stromanschluss bei FX 5700 LE



## Mindstorm (16. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir gestern eine Geforce FX 5700 LE für einen neuen Rechner gekauft. Alles zusammengebaut, Rechner angeschaltet: Monitor bleibt schwarz und GraKa-Lüfter dreht sich nicht. Alles andere  und mit ner anderen GraKa geht auch alles. Mein Verdacht ist, dass die GraKa noch einen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss braucht. Es existiert auch ein 4poliger Steckplatz auf der Karte. Daran würde ein entsprechendes Kabel vom Netzteil passen. Allerdings stand in der knappen Installationsanweisung nix davon und ich habe noch ein paar Hemmungen da einfach mal das Kabel anzuschließen. Nicht das die mir durchbrennt... Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke

Mindstorm


----------



## Alex Duschek (17. März 2005)

Braucht die FX5700 schon externen Strom von Netzteil?
Wär mir eigentlich neu,aber wenn dort ein Stecker vorhanden ist,würd den einfach mal einstecken und gucken.Natürlich müsste das eigentlich im Handbuch oder Quick-Installation-Guide drinne stehen...
Ich hab eine 6600GT und da steht das auch nur kurz beschreiben auf eine der ersten 3-4 Seiten (und auch nur auf Englisch) ,vielleicht hast du es ja überlesen (wie es mir auch ging ^^)


----------



## ppb (19. März 2005)

Hi Mindstorm^^

Du kannst ohne bedenken dein Netzteil an deine Grafikkarte anschliessen.   Die Mainboardenergie ist bei heutigen Grakas nicht mehr ausreichend. Das ist der Grund warum die heutigen Grakas einen Stromanschluss besitzen. Die GF6800Ultra besitzt sogar zwei davon ;-) 

Gruss PPB


----------

